# Netflix 100 episode limit



## subarr (Sep 25, 2008)

Netflix is now grouping some streaming TV series as all one folder rather than folders for each season individually (for example, Numb3rs and Medium are done this way, maybe because those series are over??). The problem on TiVo is that they come out as one long list of episodes accessible though one main link. However, the list is capped at 100 episodes and I can't get to 101. There are more than 100 episodes available because I can see them on Netflix on the computer.

Besides the fact that it's a horrible interface for TiVo since you have to scroll through dozens of episodes to get to the one you want, has anyone figured out how to get to episodes past 100?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can use TiVo Search (S3/HD) or the search in the new UI of the Premiere to find the specific episode and click "Watch Now".

Dan


----------



## subarr (Sep 25, 2008)

I actually hadn't thought of that since I use the old Swivel Search. I made the switch and... it doesn't work.

The Netflix version doesn't show up for Numb3rs or Medium in TiVo search. I checked other series like Desperate Housewives and Dexter, and Netflix does show up for those. Very strange especially since Dexter is also a combined file too (not by season), but it's only 24 episodes, not over 100. 

I have an HD, by the way.

Thanks for the suggestion though. It seemed like a logical solution.

ETA: Does someone with a Premiere want to see if Numb3rs episode 6.3 (#101) called 7 Men Out shows up as a Netflix option? Now I'm curious.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, I've heard other people mention finding things via Tivo Search, and I was never able to find netflix shows that way -- it always found amazon shows.


----------



## subarr (Sep 25, 2008)

Further sifting through Netflix for series of more than 100 episodes that are all grouped into one file/folder shows that none of them appear as Netflix options in TivoSearch (at least on an HD), and they can't go past episode 100 in the Instant Queue. As far as I can tell, that means there's no way to access these episodes on an HD TiVo.

So far I've found this applies to:
Numb3rs
Medium
Cheers
Angel
Ghost Whisperer

Most series are still being streamed by season, so then it's not a problem.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

mattack said:


> Yeah, I've heard other people mention finding things via Tivo Search, and I was never able to find netflix shows that way -- it always found amazon shows.


Hit ENTER and select Search Options "Source: Available to Download Only" and "Cost: Free Only" (and any other filters you please). Most or all matches will have Netflix streams, though they may be also available from other sources, which the description will show.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Well that sucks. I just tried TiVo Search on my S3 and the HD UI search on my Premiere. Neither one show Netflix Numb3rs. Also tried adding it to my queue and like you I found that it stops at episode 100 on both the S3 and Premiere.

They all show up OK on my PS3.

Dan


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

The database TiVo uses must not be up to date for these two shows regarding their Netflix status. I would suggest http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/contactsupport/lineup_tool.html to report this issue.


----------



## casperc65 (Oct 2, 2010)

I called Netflix and they were unaware of this issue. The guy I talked too made me believe they would so something to fix it, perhaps go back to single seasons


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Bleh on Tivo, it works fine on a gaming console (Wii)


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I just use netflix and hulu plus that are built into mt tv. But att starts its 150 gig cap next month. So i wont be using it much soon.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> Well that sucks. I just tried TiVo Search on my S3 and the HD UI search on my Premiere. Neither one show Netflix Numb3rs. Also tried adding it to my queue and like you I found that it stops at episode 100 on both the S3 and Premiere.
> 
> They all show up OK on my PS3.
> 
> Dan


Add the ones you find to my post in my sig and I will update the list tomorrow.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Unbelievable. Just one more nail in the coffin. Time to buy a 2nd Roku for my house.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Thanks for the report, folks. We're investigating this. In the meantime, sorry for the issue.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> Well that sucks. I just tried TiVo Search on my S3 and the HD UI search on my Premiere. Neither one show Netflix Numb3rs. Also tried adding it to my queue and like you I found that it stops at episode 100 on both the S3 and Premiere.
> 
> They all show up OK on my PS3.
> 
> Dan


Dan, does your workaround work for the shows other than Numb3rs?

EDIT: Actually to expand that, which shows don't show up in search? I see innocentfreak's list, but it doesn't include Numb3rs and Medium.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I just added them since I was able to verify they were missing.

I also tried searching for the episode Jumpstart for Medium with no matching results. This is the same for the shows on my list. None of their episodes show up in search.


----------



## subarr (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks to those who followed up and to TiVoStephen for looking into the problem. I was going to call TiVo later this week, so I appreciate not having to deal with that.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVoStephen said:


> Dan, does your workaround work for the shows other than Numb3rs?
> 
> EDIT: Actually to expand that, which shows don't show up in search? I see innocentfreak's list, but it doesn't include Numb3rs and Medium.


I only checked for Numb3rs for the purpose of this thread. Although now that I know shows can actually do that (i.e. be available but not show up in TiVo Search) I'll probably start checking the website when I'm looking for something in the future.

Dan


----------



## subarr (Sep 25, 2008)

Cheers, Angel, and Ghost Whisperer were the other ones I found when I looked on Netflix for series where all seasons had been grouped together and that had more than 100 episodes. I couldn't find any of them through search.


----------



## casperc65 (Oct 2, 2010)

My call may have helped? I just noticed with Cheers that you can now view episodes by season


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TiVoStephen said:


> Thanks for the report, folks. We're investigating this. In the meantime, sorry for the issue.


What about other issues, like some shows not playing properly? (e.g. some Top Gear episodes.. I can find specific ones if necessary)

That is, how can we report those issues? (There should be a "report a bug" page on tivo.com...)


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

mattack said:


> What about other issues, like some shows not playing properly? (e.g. some Top Gear episodes.. I can find specific ones if necessary)
> 
> That is, how can we report those issues? (There should be a "report a bug" page on tivo.com...)


While it would be nice if there were a "Report a Problem" within the TiVo Netflix app itself, problems with specific content can be reported* on the Netflix site, under: 
"Your Account & Help" > "INSTANT WATCHING ACTIVITY" > "Report problem"

*Except content found and played from TiVo Search. That is not reported in the Instant Watch Activity.


----------



## PaJo (Dec 17, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> Unbelievable. Just one more nail in the coffin. Time to buy a 2nd Roku for my house.


We love Roku, have three of them. However, Roku players have also been having some minor problems with the recent changes at Netflix. It's ironic when you read their support forums and see people wishing they never bought a Roku. I am sure Tivo will resolve the issues just as Roku and the others will. I think many of the issues are actually unknown until people complain. It's nice having both the Tivo and Roku, if one doesn't work you can try the other and help determine if it is a problem the player.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Netflix let us know that they've rolled out the foldering for almost all TV shows.

We've been working with Netflix and Tribune to resolve the issue where some shows aren't displayed as being available when using different searches in the TiVo UI (beta search on Series3 or the HD UI search on Series4).

Netflix has implemented a 100-episode "window" for TiVo and almost all other platforms. So when you play a particular episode, the window will be around that episode. Then if you move to a different episode, the window will update (although the window can take a while to update -- Netflix tells us the window is updated every few hours).

Note that you can play back an episode on any device (including a browser) to update your bookmark and cause the window to shift.

The 100 episode window is a Netflix limitation, and applies to not just TiVo but pretty much all Netflix platforms. Please contact Netflix if you have feedback regarding this change they've made.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Thanks for getting back to us on this issue.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

This past weekend I noticed new episodes of Top Gear on the Roku. When I went to look for them yesterday I saw that they were in a folder. I like that, I just wish they'd have kept the viewing history. Scrolling through tens of episodes in a list where you've watched bits a pieces from each season and not having that history makes it difficult to know where you are. Does the TiVo remember that you watched a show from a previous season in the new lists?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

TiVoStephen said:


> The 100 episode window is a Netflix limitation, and applies to not just TiVo but pretty much all Netflix platforms. Please contact Netflix if you have feedback regarding this change they've made.


I don't know what the 100 episode limit's about, but Netflix has 182 episodes of _Scrubs_ (9 seasons) and on the PS3, Panasonic BDT110 BD player (same HTML5 GUI as PS3) and Xbox 360 I can scroll through the entire list, one episode at a time (really, really rapidly on the PS3), without my having played _any_ of them. The PC player has a single page for each television series, each with a vertical stack of tabs for each season and when you press a tab it displays the episodes from the labelled season.

So, of the 5 devices that I have capable of streaming from Netflix, TiVo is the only one which won't allow me to select series episodes > 100. (I have a Roku XD in a box which has been waiting for me to mail it back to Amazon and I'm really tempted to plug it in to see how it handles >100 episode series).

If I have to watch an episode to get the window re-centered around the one that I watch, I'd have to do that twice to get to the last season of _Scrubs_, since watching Episode 100 would change the window to Episodes 50-149--right?

EDIT: Couldn't resist--the Roku XD can scroll through all 182 episodes of Scrubs, as a circular list, showing the title and description of each as it goes along. That makes 4 embedded players and the PC which don't seem to be affected by the "100 episode window" which afflicts TiVo's Netflix player.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TiVoStephen said:


> Netflix let us know that they've rolled out the foldering for almost all TV shows.


You didn't answer my question about what to do about SOME SHOWS THAT DO NOT PLAY PROPERLY (e.g. Top Gear). How do we report those issues?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Started watching episode 159 of _Scrubs_ 4 hours, 20 minutes and my "window" on TiVo hasn't changed to include it as of yet.


----------



## Lazlo123 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm not sure who's "brilliant" plan this was to put the entire series into one folder, but they kind of half @$$ed it on Tivo. (suprise!). It sure would be nice if there was SEASON folders within the SERIES folder (like on the Netflix website). 

It is such a pain to have to scroll down to episode entry 80-something everytime I want to watch the newest shows. 

I really don't think Tivo should advertise Netflix as a feature at all. It is absolutely horrid.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Hopefully this issue will provide TiVo with the incentive to update the Netflix HME app once and for all. Pandora was a fairly recent example of a good HME implementation by TiVo so I know the capability to improve the Netflix one is there.


----------



## subarr (Sep 25, 2008)

For the record, the window shifting doesn't work for me. I ran ep. 100 of Numbers yesterday on TiVo, then 101 on my computer (the bookmark on my Netflix account is clearly marked as being at ep. 102). I still can't get past 100 on my TiVo.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Hopefully this issue will provide TiVo with the incentive to update the Netflix HME app once and for all. Pandora was a fairly recent example of a good HME implementation by TiVo so I know the capability to improve the Netflix one is there.


I agree. I love the Pandora interface. It's one of the few things Tivo has done right in a long time.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

TiVoStephen said:


> Netflix let us know that they've rolled out the foldering for almost all TV shows...





Lazlo123 said:


> I'm not sure who's "brilliant" plan this was to put the entire series into one folder...


You should try reading the thread you're posting to, before posting.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

The shifting "window" thing's not working for me either--my bookmark in _Scrubs_ is still on episode #159 (for the past 18+ hours) and TiVo's still showing me episodes 1-100. I can go into the four other embedded players in devices I have and start from where I left off.


orangeboy said:


> You should try reading the thread you're posting to, before posting.


I think that was just a turn of phrase--I don't think that he was asking literally. Who at Netflix was responsible for the idea? Someone or some small group of people cooked the idea up. Of course, none of us is in a position to know.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

mikeyts said:


> orangeboy said:
> 
> 
> > You should try reading the thread you're posting to, before posting.
> ...


I suppose I read inference that somehow TiVo was responsible for the change, and not Netflix itself.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

mikeyts said:


> I don't know what the 100 episode limit's about, but Netflix has 182 episodes of _Scrubs_ (9 seasons) and on the PS3, Panasonic BDT110 BD player (same HTML5 GUI as PS3) and Xbox 360 I can scroll through the entire list, one episode at a time (really, really rapidly on the PS3), without my having played _any_ of them. The PC player has a single page for each television series, each with a vertical stack of tabs for each season and when you press a tab it displays the episodes from the labelled season.
> 
> So, of the 5 devices that I have capable of streaming from Netflix, TiVo is the only one which won't allow me to select series episodes > 100. (I have a Roku XD in a box which has been waiting for me to mail it back to Amazon and I'm really tempted to plug it in to see how it handles >100 episode series).
> 
> ...


It's working just fine on my TiVo Premiere.
The thing is though, that it doesn't just slide the window to center on the watched episode.
I watched S8 ep7 on my pc and two hours later I checked my Premiere and saw the eps of S1 displayed and assumed that nothing had changed, but then I rapidly scrolled to the bottom of the list and saw that it was listing all of the eps of S9 so I went back through the list and found that it was displaying at least 2 episodes of each season. All of S1 and S2 were listed, and the first 11 eps of S3, then the first 2 eps of S4 5 & 6, then all of S7 8 & 9

It's not a very elegant way to do things, but it works.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> It's not a very elegant way to do things, but it works.


You're right--my bookmark is in episode 159, which is Season 8, Episode 9. The folder on TiVo contains all of seasons 1 and 2, 12 episodes of S3, 2 episodes each of S4, S5 and S6, 4 episodes of S7 and all of S8 and S9. Of that bizarre 100 episode subset, absolute episode 159 is episode 77. Very, very, very _profoundly_ goofy .

It still does not know where my bookmark is. I open the folder and Season 1, Episode 1 is selected; if I scroll down and enter the description of the episode where my bookmark is, I am not offered an option to resume. In all of the other embedded players I have (PS3, Xbox, Roku XD, Panasonic BDT110), if I open that series, the episode containing my bookmark is selected and "resume" is the selected option. (On some of them if I just select the series in the title browser and press PLAY, it will continue from my bookmark).

At this point, TiVo's embedded Netflix player has got to be hands down the worst one in existence. I'll admit that I haven't tried all of them, but it's difficult to see how they could suck more than TiVo's (I know that the Wii and a defunct Roku model have SD-only players, but their UIs are pretty good). Gratefully, I have other choices (including the PS3, which is probably the current best with some available encodes featuring 5.1 sound, 1080p video and closed captioning) and don't have to use TiVo's .


----------



## subarr (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, thanks Scandia. I honestly did not notice that the episodes had shifted because I saw season 1 at the beginning and assumed it was still the same. Plus, I guess I assumed the ep. numbers would shift. Now I see that the later episodes are there, or at least some of them. 

Still a pain since it's not logical -- I assume the numbers are constantly shifting around, but at least I can watch them now.

(Search problem still not solved but for me the ability to see the episodes was the crucial part).


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I just checked my Netgear Digital Entertainer Live and when I choose Scrubs, I don't get anything except a message stating "No titles found under this category." Previously it only showed season 1.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> I just checked my Netgear Digital Entertainer Live and when I choose Scrubs, I don't get anything except a message stating "No titles found under this category." Previously it only showed season 1.


So perhaps TiVo's Netflix streaming player implementation is not the hands down worst, after all . Still, I have faith that it's one of the very worst.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Suggestion to Netflix: how about each season is a sub-folder under the main folder? Having to scroll through a list of 100 episodes is cumbersome.

Suggestion to Tivo: Please, please, oh please update the Netflix app!


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

i havent gone through the whole thread but i have something different. married with children on the tivo is skipping episodes. i have a few episodes from every season filling up the 100 slots and there is nothing beyond that. for example, it will show 1:s1e1 , 2:s1e4, 3:s1e13 and so on. there is not continuity. there are instances where two part episodes are not there, just the first or second part.

i have no issues on the boxee or ps3, they are all there and i dont see any indication of a 100 episode limit.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Aero, sorry to hear that you're having this trouble.

Here are a couple of workarounds you can try:

1. Using "beta search" on a Series3 or the HD UI search on a Series4, search for Married with Children and select the episodes you want.

or

2. Head to Netflix.com and play the first part of the episode you're interested in. You can then resume playing on TiVo.

Sorry for the inconvenience. We're working with Netflix to see how we can improve this situation.

Best,
Stephen


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Separate folders for each season is really the only way to go. This mess of so many shows in one folder is nuts - no matter what machine you are using. This Netflix change stinks. Maybe it will be easier to use Amazon or Blockbuster.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

TiVoStephen said:


> Aero, sorry to hear that you're having this trouble.
> 
> Here are a couple of workarounds you can try:
> 
> ...


thanks. i understand that works, and it does, but that takes away from the mindless activity of watching tv. now i have to over think the basic concept of the netflix queue. i put MWR there for a reason, easy access and mindless clicking. Tivo/Netflix is defeating that purpose, boxee/netflix is not.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Aero 1 said:


> i havent gone through the whole thread but i have something different. married with children on the tivo is skipping episodes. i have a few episodes from every season filling up the 100 slots and there is nothing beyond that. for example, it will show 1:s1e1 , 2:s1e4, 3:s1e13 and so on. there is not continuity. there are instances where two part episodes are not there, just the first or second part.
> 
> i have no issues on the boxee or ps3, they are all there and i dont see any indication of a 100 episode limit.


Have you bothered to read the thread yet?
If you have, you know that what you are getting is what you are supposed to be seeing because Netflix on Tivo displays only 100 episodes based on the last episode that you watched, but not 100 that are in complete sequential order. There are over 280 episodes of MWC spread over 11 seasons, so you see only a few of each season once you pass the first 100 episodes.

It doesn't even look as though Tivostephen is paying attention to the thread.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

scandia101 said:


> It doesn't even look as though Tivostephen is paying attention to the thread.


Umm....he just replied a couple of posts ago.


----------



## drcos (Jul 20, 2001)

The Beta Search workaround doesn't work for Cheers. The episode I wanted to see was not available to 'watch now' from the search page.
Starting if from my PC worked though, but seems to be a kluge at best.

And where is Season 4 of the Twilight Zone??


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

this tivo/netflix/must use universal search to watch a show where it should be on the list is FUBAR.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

blackngold75 said:


> Umm....he just replied a couple of posts ago.


Doesn't mean anything.


----------



## KingSparta (Apr 4, 2003)

Buy A ROKU


----------



## ctcraig (Mar 16, 2002)

My LG BD390 act the same way as TiVo, only display 100 episodes


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Perhaps TiVo and LG are using an older API then some of the newer devices?

Dan


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> Doesn't mean anything.


What should I do to show you I'm paying attention, then?


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Folks, sorry that this issue is continuing. We're investigating our options with Netflix and with our application. We recognize that neither workaround is acceptable. We're sorry for the problem and appreciate your patience.

We're also working to improve the data situation. Please continue to make us aware of any programs that are not correctly being listed as available on Netflix.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## jseeley (Mar 29, 2011)

Having this same issue with "Scrubs" and "Top Gear;" Episodes that were previously working in the Premier HD search are now no longer listed as being available to view via Netflix... and adding the shows to the instant queue can only list 100 episodes, very hard to jump around now. Guess I'll be going back to Netflix on the Wii until this is sorted out. Was really looking forward to using Tivo for everything, but with broken Netflix as more shows move to combined seasons and never coming through with Hulu Plus, its not looking good.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TiVoStephen said:


> Folks, sorry that this issue is continuing. We're investigating our options with Netflix and with our application. We recognize that neither workaround is acceptable. We're sorry for the problem and appreciate your patience.
> 
> We're also working to improve the data situation. Please continue to make us aware of any programs that are not correctly being listed as available on Netflix.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stephen.

Scott


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

KingSparta said:


> Buy A ROKU


+1.

It's very nice to see that someone from Tivo is chiming in, but this is now a 3 week old problem. None of my other devices that stream Netflix have this problem.

I remember when Tivo had all these great features that set them apart from the crowd. Now all they have are these great _bugs_ that set them apart.


----------



## cubs2317 (Apr 25, 2011)

I access Netflix through TIVO, an LG Blu-Ray, and a Sony Blu-Ray. The Tivo and the LG have the issue of the 100 episode limit, I checked the Sony and it does NOT. The Sony has an interface that has about 15 random episodes of the show you choose, but the last box says "see all". When this is chosen you get the option to pick individual seasons, and then what episode you want in that season.
I talked to Netflix about this and got the "we'll pass it on the Tech". Don't know where that will go, but at least SONY has it right so something must be able to be done to fix the interface on TIVO and LG.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

cubs2317 said:


> I access Netflix through TIVO, an LG Blu-Ray, and a Sony Blu-Ray. The Tivo and the LG have the issue of the 100 episode limit, I checked the Sony and it does NOT. The Sony has an interface that has about 15 random episodes of the show you choose, but the last box says "see all". When this is chosen you get the option to pick individual seasons, and then what episode you want in that season.
> I talked to Netflix about this and got the "we'll pass it on the Tech". Don't know where that will go, but at least SONY has it right so something must be able to be done to fix the interface on TIVO and LG.


Well, it's nice to hear that the TiVo's not all alone in this problem. I have 4 other Netflix players other than TiVo (Xbox, PS3, Roku XD, 2011 model Panasonic BD player) and all of them have the ability to scroll through >100 episode lists.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

aadam101 said:


> but this is now a *3 week* old problem.



Time for a reality check.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

no reason to use Tivo's Netflix implementation anymore really. Crappy old interface without images or sound/subtitle options, plus now this. No 5.1 to boot.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Just wanted to update I am going through my list at my link, and showing the shows so far are now showing up via episode guide.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

b_scott said:


> no reason to use Tivo's Netflix implementation anymore really. Crappy old interface without images or sound/subtitle options, plus now this. No 5.1 to boot.


Except that it's the only netflix streaming solution that will hook to my TV.

I can watch netflix on my phone (and actually have, at a friend's house, while they watched an episode of Daily show or colbert report I'd already seen), and I could watch on a laptop, but don't have a cable to hook it to my TV even if I wanted to.

Yes, I admit I'm mostly nitpicking, and presumably will eventually have other streaming products (PS3 someday).


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

mattack said:


> *Except that it's the only netflix streaming solution that will hook to my TV.
> *
> I can watch netflix on my phone (and actually have, at a friend's house, while they watched an episode of Daily show or colbert report I'd already seen), and I could watch on a laptop, but don't have a cable to hook it to my TV even if I wanted to.
> 
> Yes, I admit I'm mostly nitpicking, and presumably will eventually have other streaming products (PS3 someday).


I'm not sure what you mean by that....? Roku and AppleTV are cheap and hook to your TV - AppleTV2 even does 5.1


----------



## jseeley (Mar 29, 2011)

b_scott said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by that....? Roku and AppleTV are cheap and hook to your TV - AppleTV2 even does 5.1


Perhaps his TV does not have HDMI? (Though Roku XDS can do component)


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I took him to mean that TiVo is the only Netflix streamer that he currently owns which can be connected to his television, not that it's the only one available anywhere to anyone which can be connected to his television.

Of course, I could be wrong  .


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, sorry, that was worded very poorly. Tivo is the only one I currently have (except for a phone). I don't want to spend more for another device JUST for netflix... Though if AppleTV does streaming so I can ff back a bit quickly, then it might be worth it.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

ah, ok. So of the devices you currently own, it's the only one you can hook to a TV. gotcha.


----------



## rodmar (Feb 6, 2010)

TiVoStephen said:


> Please continue to make us aware of any programs that are not correctly being listed as available on Netflix.


Monk is another series which only showed 100 episodes until I used the workarounds which I am thankful that you provided.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I realized the other day that it's a heck of a lot easier to just bring up the program on the Tivo with the iPad app. I don't even bother with the app on the Tivo.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

yeah, that'd be great......... if everyone wanted to pay more than the Tivo for an iPad


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

b_scott said:


> yeah, that'd be great......... if everyone wanted to pay more than the Tivo for an iPad


Unfortunately, that is what Tivo has come to. You need to add extras like iPad's and pytivo to make Tivo really great. It used to just be great on it's own.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

aadam101 said:


> Unfortunately, that is what Tivo has come to. You need to add extras like iPad's and pytivo to make Tivo really great. It used to just be great on it's own.


pytivo is a little extra. iPad is a whole other ballpark


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

aadam101 said:


> Unfortunately, that is what Tivo has come to. You need to add extras like iPad's and pytivo to make Tivo really great. It used to just be great on it's own.


The only differences between then and now are your own expectations.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> The only differences between then and now are your own expectations.


You are right. I expect technology to improve, not get worse.


----------



## bensonr2 (Feb 4, 2011)

I do agree that some of the criticisms against Tivo and the Premiere are unfair.

However the Netflix problems are just inexcusable.

Yes there may be one or two blu-ray players that have not updated their Netflix player and have similar issues. But those devices don't come with a 20 dollar per month subscription charge.

Tivo must fix this. Yes using the search is a work around but so many of the results in the search are incomplete. There are some videos that just plain can't be played now either through search or the Netflix instant queue. Completely unacceptable.


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

I think the issue is Tivo has mostly given up on retail units. Either that or they have hired / outsourced the biggest bunch of incompetent programmers ever. The entire HD UI is just one half ass implementation after another. 

Unfortunately its not likely to get better because apps like netflix will NEVER see the light of day on an official D* or Comcast tivo box. Leaving a dwindling retail market which Tivo seems content to let "Barely Good Enough" be their motto. Why exactly should Netflix invest resources in a dying market Tivo themselves seem to have written off?


----------



## bensonr2 (Feb 4, 2011)

aridon said:


> I think the issue is Tivo has mostly given up on retail units. Either that or they have hired / outsourced the biggest bunch of incompetent programmers ever. The entire HD UI is just one half ass implementation after another.
> 
> Unfortunately its not likely to get better because apps like netflix will NEVER see the light of day on an official D* or Comcast tivo box. Leaving a dwindling retail market which Tivo seems content to let "Barely Good Enough" be their motto. Why exactly should Netflix invest resources in a dying market Tivo themselves seem to have written off?


See I've seen a lot of posts lately speculating that they are on the verge of abandoning the retail market. But I think that's pretty far off. I mean they just made a decent size marketing push for making Hulu available on the premiere.

And yeah I concede the reason announcements do emphasize their partnerships with cable companies. But until they get a major carrier like Comcast or Time Warner to carry their boxes they can't see it as a major revenue stream. I'm sure it is where they would like to be but that would be years away.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh, I think it's a major revenue stream even now. It's not the kind of money Cisco and Moto are making selling boxes to the really large carriers, but TiVo's isn't even remotely in the same league as those companies.

I don't think that they have any plans to abandon retail, but they're not nearly as dependent on it as they've been in the past and for the health of their corporation they should seek to become even less dependent on it. Their subscriber base has been gradually eroding--they're in competition with the cable providers' leased boxes, so selling boxes to cable providers to lease is a logical step.


----------



## bensonr2 (Feb 4, 2011)

I still disagree. I don't even see them moving away from retail.

I think their goal is for major carriers to make Tivo boxes available as a premium option.

But I think if they move away from the retail channel they will become to obscure in consumers minds and won't attractive a premium option above and beyond what they pay for the latest Motorola crap box.

Anyway we really seem to be moving away from the main topic of discussion which is Netflix.

My thought isn't so much that they've abandoned the Netflix app completely but they would like to implement a completely new app like the hml 5 version the PS3 and other devices have rather then spend time fixing problems in the existing app.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

bensonr2 said:


> I mean they just made a decent size marketing push for making Hulu available on the premiere.


The keyword in your statement is "marketing". It's the only thing that Tivo is good at. The implementation of the Hulu app was half ass just like the Premiere.


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

They need to advertise ............ period.


----------



## bensonr2 (Feb 4, 2011)

aadam101 said:


> The keyword in your statement is "marketing". It's the only thing that Tivo is good at. The implementation of the Hulu app was half ass just like the Premiere.


I won't disagree that the Hulu player sucks and they put more into the advertising then to making it work.

Regardless though it shows they still care about selling retail units even if they've been sucking at it lately.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

bensonr2 said:


> Tivo must fix this. Yes using the search is a work around but so many of the results in the search are incomplete. There are some videos that just plain can't be played now either through search or the Netflix instant queue. Completely unacceptable.


Bensonr, can you give me some examples of this? For the last two weeks there should not have been any videos that cannot be searched for.

There were some gaps in the process between Netflix and Tribune in terms of how the catalog was updated, but we've worked with both companies to fix the issues, so you shouldn't see any further examples of that problem. If there are, please bring them to my attention and we will fix them promptly.

Best,
Stephen


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

miadlor said:


> They need to advertise ............ period.


A company who has better advertising than they do a product is a failure.


----------



## bensonr2 (Feb 4, 2011)

TiVoStephen said:


> Bensonr, can you give me some examples of this? For the last two weeks there should not have been any videos that cannot be searched for.
> 
> There were some gaps in the process between Netflix and Tribune in terms of how the catalog was updated, but we've worked with both companies to fix the issues, so you shouldn't see any further examples of that problem. If there are, please bring them to my attention and we will fix them promptly.
> 
> ...


I did some checking just now on a couple programs I remember not being able to find.

Top Gear (UK)

Its there but many seasons are missing. Specifically just now I checked seasons 14 and 15. Those seasons show only as being available on Amazon but not on Netflix.

My Name is Earl

All seasons missing. Show as being only available on Amazon.

I appreciate you taking the time to reply to this thread. It really is good to know Tivo listens.

But even forgetting the fact that I feel the search is missing results its still an inadequate work around.

Using the search for everything you want to watch is tiring. Especially for people who don't have the slide remote or an ipad it takes forever to type these show names in. This really needs to be seen as a short term work around.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

TiVoStephen said:


> Bensonr, can you give me some examples of this? For the last two weeks there should not have been any videos that cannot be searched for.
> 
> There were some gaps in the process between Netflix and Tribune in terms of how the catalog was updated, but we've worked with both companies to fix the issues, so you shouldn't see any further examples of that problem. If there are, please bring them to my attention and we will fix them promptly.
> 
> ...


I updated my thread today. I am still having issues with those series and just checked them again before adding Orangeboy's report. It looks like Top Gear UK may have gotten worse though. I am now only showing a handful of other episodes and not a episode linked to the season.

Actually it looks like a bunch of series which had been previously fixed completely stopped working since shows like Medium and 30 rock disappeared again.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Agreed, it looks like a few things got messed up in today's update. We're investigating.


----------



## bensonr2 (Feb 4, 2011)

I also noticed that Muppets From Space was showing as only being on Amazon and not on Netflix.

The examples I've given are just from shows I've tried to watch recently using the search. I would say I really only have about a 50 percent success rate finding Netflix items in the search.

But overall my main problem with using the search is that it takes too long to type every show name in. And I'm using the slide remote which has a keyboard. If its a show I already have added to my queue I shouldn't have to use the search to watch it.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

It's terrible that we pay Tivo for this service when users who have devices without a subscription associated with it have a beautiful (and functional) Netflix interface.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

aadam101 said:


> It's terrible that we pay Tivo for this service when users who have devices without a subscription associated with it have a beautiful (and functional) Netflix interface.


It's terrible that people continue to pay for a service if they think it's inadequate, and then publicly ***** about something that is well within their control to change.


----------



## rakes5 (Sep 23, 2003)

I found a workaround.

If the show is still being broadcast somewhere in reruns, record one show (or part of an episode).

Then, if you are using the HD Menus, go to the show, and explore the show. You can then look at the episodes by season, and choose the episode you want to watch. If it is available on Netflix, you can select it and it will start to play


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

rakes5 said:


> I found a workaround.
> 
> If the show is still being broadcast somewhere in reruns, record one show (or part of an episode).
> 
> Then, if you are using the HD Menus, go to the show, and explore the show. You can then look at the episodes by season, and choose the episode you want to watch. If it is available on Netflix, you can select it and it will start to play


You don't even need to record an episode. When all the shows are working correctly, you can search for the show in the HD menus. Under the show you will see an option for view available episodes. It will then break it out by season and episode number what episodes TiVo sees for streaming.


----------



## bensonr2 (Feb 4, 2011)

orangeboy said:


> It's terrible that people continue to pay for a service if they think it's inadequate, and then publicly ***** about something that is well within their control to change.


I love my Tivo but I will never understand this attitude.

There is no way a reasonable person can be satisfied with the Tivo Netflix app compared to offerings from other manufactures.

The reason people "*****" about problems like these with the Tivo is because we hold out hope these issues can be fixed.

Pretty much everyone posting here is already sold on Tivo all *****ing aside.

Its not like when we complain we are letting out some big state secret that the Netflix app is terrible thereby scaring away positional new customers.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

bensonr2 said:


> Pretty much everyone posting here is already sold on Tivo all *****ing aside...


As you said, _pretty much_ everyone posting here, and not just everyone. I'm not convinced _the poster I quoted_ is sold on TiVo.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

orangeboy said:


> As you said, _pretty much_ everyone posting here, and not just everyone. I'm not convinced _the poster I quoted_ is sold on TiVo.


I used to be.

Now when I look at what my Roku can do compared to what my Tivo can do (for an additional fee) I find it harder and harder to justify that additional fee every month.

Non subscription based devices should NOT have better capabilities than a subscription based one. It's simple. It's a shame that Tivo can't figure it out.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

You're not paying TiVo that fee for Netflix functionality--you're paying for the guide service and for code updates. I paid the frickin' fee for years and years before Netflix and all the other streaming and downloaded nonsense was added. The Roku is not a TiVo and cannot tune or record broadcast and cable television.


----------



## jseeley (Mar 29, 2011)

Not sure if this is related, but some of my shows that were collapsed from multiple seasons to single shows are now causing my instant queue to crash on Tivo. Whatever "page" those shows are on in my instant queue will now crash the Netflix app. If anyone wants to try it, you can add the series "Top Gear U.K." to your queue and see if it crashes your app. I just moved it to the first page (top of the queue) to double check and it happens right away. If I take it off the queue, or remove it from that page then everything is fine. Anyway the short of it is that I can't view these shows anymore via Tivo. (If I view Top Gear specifically via a Tivo search, many episodes are missing/not listed)

:down:


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> You're not paying TiVo that fee for Netflix functionality--you're paying for the guide service and for code updates. I paid the frickin' fee for years and years before Netflix and all the other streaming and downloaded nonsense was added. The Roku is not a TiVo and cannot tune or record broadcast and cable television.


You are paying for use of the app. If you stop paying the app is no longer functional. Tivo has never sold me "guide service and code updates". Tivo sells the TIVO SERVICE. Tivo has decided to make the Netflix app a part of the Tivo service.

The fact that there are multiple threads regarding bugs in a 5 year old app says a lot about the Tivo product. If they were selling me "code updates" as you mentioned, the argument would be the same. It's been FIVE YEARS. Where is the update?


----------



## bensonr2 (Feb 4, 2011)

mikeyts said:


> You're not paying TiVo that fee for Netflix functionality--you're paying for the guide service and for code updates. I paid the frickin' fee for years and years before Netflix and all the other streaming and downloaded nonsense was added. The Roku is not a TiVo and cannot tune or record broadcast and cable television.


Yeah but the Tivo monthly fee has gone up substantially over the last few years. I've only been a Tivo user less then a year so I have to pay 20 a month for serveice or 500 for lifetime.

I enjoy my Tivo so I'll pay it. But that doesn't mean it doesn't sting. 20 a month plus 2 dollars for the cable card is significantly more then the 17 a month I paid for my Cable Co's DVR. And that 17 a month wasn't on top of the 300 I paid for the Tivo Premiere XL box. As ****** as the Cable DVR was I could exchange it for a new one in the office if it so much looked at me wrong.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I suppose that all of the little cruddy little network apps they've added to it over the years might be considered a part of the service, in a way. Okay--piss and moan if it makes you feel better . It's likely to get just as much results as all of the thousands of posts complaining about the Netflix app since it became available three years ago. Or buy an inexpensive streaming box, like the Roku, and enjoy its superior Netflix interface (and get much more besides).

I personally never use any of them (I have 4 other devices connected to my AV system on which to watch Netflix--PS3, Xbox 360, Panasonic DMP-BDT110 and this PC). I'm happy with my TiVo S3, as it does what I bought it for very well.


----------



## bensonr2 (Feb 4, 2011)

jseeley said:


> Not sure if this is related, but some of my shows that were collapsed from multiple seasons to single shows are now causing my instant queue to crash on Tivo. Whatever "page" those shows are on in my instant queue will now crash the Netflix app. If anyone wants to try it, you can add the series "Top Gear U.K." to your queue and see if it crashes your app. I just moved it to the first page (top of the queue) to double check and it happens right away. If I take it off the queue, or remove it from that page then everything is fine. Anyway the short of it is that I can't view these shows anymore via Tivo. (If I view Top Gear specifically via a Tivo search, many episodes are missing/not listed)
> 
> :down:


Yeah I noticed this problem last night. And I checked again this morning and its still going on.

I opened a support ticket a few days ago with Tivo regarding the 100 episodes limit and they insisted an update was coming soon to "resolve various issues" with the the Netflix app.

I wonder if they are trying to implement sub folders for shows with multiple seasons.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

jseeley said:


> Not sure if this is related, but some of my shows that were collapsed from multiple seasons to single shows are now causing my instant queue to crash on Tivo. Whatever "page" those shows are on in my instant queue will now crash the Netflix app. If anyone wants to try it, you can add the series "Top Gear U.K." to your queue and see if it crashes your app. I just moved it to the first page (top of the queue) to double check and it happens right away. If I take it off the queue, or remove it from that page then everything is fine. Anyway the short of it is that I can't view these shows anymore via Tivo. (If I view Top Gear specifically via a Tivo search, many episodes are missing/not listed)
> 
> :down:


Top Gear tends to lock up my TiVo off and on. This is even via the episode guide. Last night when I was double checking series to update my list, going into season 6 of Top Gear froze my UI and I had to reset the UI.

I think it is due to the size of the series.


----------



## bensonr2 (Feb 4, 2011)

This is the latest reply I received from Tivo support:


There was not a software update recently and your TiVo Premiere has been on the latest version since the 1st of June. What does the error message say when it attempts to load your instant queue as we are noticing some errors that Netflix is looking at currently.


They also gave me steps to power cycle my Tivo. So support at least seems like they are clueless as to the current problems. Though at least they seem aware.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Folks, there was an issue with Top Gear last night and this morning that affected all Netflix users (including non-TiVo platforms). Netflix has corrected the problem. Sorry for any inconvenience.

Best,
Stephen


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

rakes5 said:


> I found a workaround.
> 
> If the show is still being broadcast somewhere in reruns, record one show (or part of an episode).
> 
> Then, if you are using the HD Menus, go to the show, and explore the show. You can then look at the episodes by season, and choose the episode you want to watch. If it is available on Netflix, you can select it and it will start to play





innocentfreak said:


> You don't even need to record an episode. When all the shows are working correctly, you can search for the show in the HD menus. Under the show you will see an option for view available episodes. It will then break it out by season and episode number what episodes TiVo sees for streaming.


There is another work around I did not see mentioned.

While there is a 100 Episode limit you can easily change which Episodes show up in the TiVo Netflix app. A very good example would be Stargate SG1 where there are over 200 Episodes, (216 Episodes, 10 Seasons)

All you need to do is:
Exit the Netflix app on the TiVo.
Play a few seconds of the first Episode of a season on a computer.
Restart the TiVo Neflix app and the entire season of that Episode you just played on the computer will be populated.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

There shouldn't need to be workarounds. Tivo has known about this problem for months. There is no reason for it not be fixed. Just another slap in the face to paying customers.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> There shouldn't need to be workarounds. Tivo has known about this problem for months.


I dunno, with so many devices that can play Netflix I'm not that worried about Tivo not doing it well. My Tivo box is too slow to screw with stuff other than it's native functionality.

Interface lag is my greatest complaint with Tivo, and if there was someone who offered at least the same functionality and reliability with the core recording functions when it comes to WishLists and Season Passes I would switch in a heartbeat! I've been a Tivo user (and promoter!) since the early Series 1 days, but their bone-headed cost cutting measures with hardware and then their bloated software decisions have been a continual source of frustration. When I first got my Series 3 I was in nirvana - it was as fast as the Series 1 and Series 2s used to be when they were first released - but just like the Tivo's before it, by the second software update the same slow and laggy interface re-asserted itself 

I just ordered a lifetime premiere to replace my Series 3 - mainly to get lifetime back on a box. I didn't get lifetime on my Series 3 because I though there might be an alternative to Tivo by now, but other companies are more clueless than Tivo. Sigh....

As for netflix, the Apple TV used to be my favorite device for Netflix because the quality was NOTICEABLY better than any other device I had (Tivo, Wii (ha!), Xbox 360, PS3), but I fired up Netflix on my PS3 and I was pleasantly surprised - the interface was much improved and the quality matches the Apple TV (far superior to Netflix through my Tivo). The Bluetooth Sony remote that I got for watching BlueRay movies is nice because of the Bluetooth, and while the layout isn't as friendly as Tivo's it's better than the Apple TV remote (not hard!). Plus you can use a keyboard with the PS3 which is very nice - and I can also add new movies to my que.

So I use Tivo for what they do well, and also for Pandora since you don't have to interact with it much - but for anything where the HME interface is involved, Tivo's crappy performance pretty much sucks the fun out of it. I'm hoping the premiere will be at least the same as the S3. A friend just got one and it doesn't appear to be as bad as many in the forums have been complaining so we will see.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

CoxInPHX said:


> There is another work around I did not see mentioned.
> 
> While there is a 100 Episode limit you can easily change which Episodes show up in the TiVo Netflix app. A very good example would be Stargate SG1 where there are over 200 Episodes, (216 Episodes, 10 Seasons)
> 
> ...


TiVoStephen covered that in post #24 on 4/15/11 and there were many respones about it. 



TiVoStephen said:


> Netflix let us know that they've rolled out the foldering for almost all TV shows.
> 
> We've been working with Netflix and Tribune to resolve the issue where some shows aren't displayed as being available when using different searches in the TiVo UI (beta search on Series3 or the HD UI search on Series4).
> 
> ...


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

DocNo said:


> I dunno, with so many devices that can play Netflix I'm not that worried about Tivo not doing it well. My Tivo box is too slow to screw with stuff other than it's native functionality.


Tivo makes you PAY to use the app. It should be BETTER than the free alternatives.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

aadam101 said:


> Tivo makes you PAY to use the app. It should be BETTER than the free alternatives.


How's that? AFAIK, you don't pay anything extra to TiVo to use the Netflix app--I never did. Or are you talking about your TiVo subscription fee? That's BS--you'd pay the same fee whether they'd added Netflix or not and whether you use it or not. I'd prepaid three years when I bought my TiVo and Netflix wasn't there and I wasn't asked to pay anything more when they added it.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> How's that? AFAIK, you don't pay anything extra to TiVo to use the Netflix app--I never did. Or are you talking about your TiVo subscription fee? That's BS--you'd pay the same fee whether they'd added Netflix or not and whether you use it or not. I'd prepaid three years when I bought my TiVo and Netflix wasn't there and I wasn't asked to pay anything more when they added it.


The Netflix app doesn't work if you don't pay for service. Therefore, the Netflix app is part of the Tivo service.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> Tivo makes you PAY to use the app.


I guess it's a matter of perspective but no they don't. I happily pay Tivo for the Tivo service. That the other home media apps and Netflix are a bonus from my perspective. If they would just clean up the base functionality I would be much happier...


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> The Netflix app doesn't work if you don't pay for service. Therefore, the Netflix app is part of the Tivo service.


And? It doesn't work if I don't pay Microsoft for Xbox Live Gold either - but that doesn't mean I paid for it on Xbox Life - it just happens to be bundled in, exactly as it is with the Tivo service.

I tried it again on the Premiere last night. At least it's faster once again. You still can only view shows in your instant que and can't search for shows on demand. I guess I'll be sticking with my Apple TV or the PS3


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

DocNo said:


> And? It doesn't work if I don't pay Microsoft for Xbox Live Gold either - but that doesn't mean I paid for it on Xbox Life - it just happens to be bundled in, exactly as it is with the Tivo service.


It's completely different. Xbox doesn't pretend to be a "one box" solution. They treat their "extras" as just that.....EXTRA. If you stop paying for Xbox Live, your Xbox still does what it's meant to do, play video games.

Tivo makes a HUGE deal out of their web capabilities and use them to differentiate themselves from the competition.

I'd like to point out some sections of the Tivo Service Agreement where Tivo is pretty clear that the networking features are a part of the Tivo service. It's Tivo's language.....not mine. The Netflix app is not an "extra". It's part of the Tivo service that you are paying for. You are paying for a product that is considerably worse than what other set top boxes give away for free.

3.3 Network-Enabled TiVo Service Features. You must have a network-enabled TiVo DVR to use any network-enabled *TiVo service *features such as music, photos and Multi-Room Viewing (see Section 3.3.1 below), access to PC-Based Media (see Section 3.3.2 below)), TiVoToGo feature (see Section 3.3.3 below), and third party download or streaming services. A network-enabled TiVo DVR has an established network connection through the TiVo DVR's built-in USB port (including a wired (Ethernet) or wireless USB network adapter); is running a TiVo software version that supports home networking; *and has an active subscription to the TiVo service.* Some network-enabled *TiVo service features* require installation of the then-current TiVo Desktop application (www.tivo.com/desktop) on a home computer that is connected to the same home network as your TiVo DVR. Some *TiVo service features* require a broadband connection to the Internet through the home network. The Multi-Room Viewing feature requires two network-enabled TiVo DVRs that are enabled for Multi-Room Viewing. The TiVoToGo feature requires a TiVo DVR that is running a TiVo software version that supports that feature.

4. We Don't Control Third-Party Content! *The TiVo service* gives you the ability to access audio, video, and other media over which TiVo exercises no editorial or programming control ("Third Party Content").


----------



## SmoknKynd (Oct 27, 2011)

Here we are- nearly a year after the problem surfaced and still no fix from Tivo or Netflix. 

I'm seriously regretting shelling out the money to buy a second Tivo this year (the much-hyped Premiere). For $100 and a $200 commitment I got a Tivo with slightly more storage, a lousy OTA tuner (Series 3 is far superior) and lackluster Netflix service.

I should have just bought a TV tuner card for my PC. This is pathetic.


----------



## tvhank (Oct 25, 2010)

Supposedly a new Netflix app is coming...

http://www.techofthehub.com/2011/10/1080p-netflix-coming-to-tivo.html


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Finally.

I'm more interested in 5.1 than 1080p, but I both will be good.


----------



## Javelin3o4 (Apr 22, 2003)

I was told today that Tivo has no plans on fixing the 100 episode limit issue..wth. Im about ready to just cancel my two tivo's and use a cable DVR + a HTPC. I've had a tivo since my series 2 60hr model.



> Response (Michael) 11/11/2011 03:33 PM
> Hello ,
> 
> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I can help you with your Netflix questions. *We do not currently have plans to allow more than 100 shows to display in the Netflix instant queue*. However, you should be able to change the order of your Instant Queue online using Netflix's website to ensure the show you want to watch is in the top 100. Also, with your Premiere you can search for Netflix shows, even shows that aren't in your queue, by using the TiVo Search so you don't even need to use the Netflix option in the Premiere menus to find the show you want to watch.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

His response was in regards to 100 shows in the instant queue not the 100 episode limit.

Scott


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

if they are updating to more of an HD "PS3" type software, then that will fix itself.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

b_scott said:


> if they are updating to more of an HD "PS3" type software, then that will fix itself.


It would be cool if they implemented the Webkit/HTML5 based GUI used on so many devices now.


----------



## Joelf847 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm having this problem with the X-Files. Is there any update on having it fixed?


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Joelf847 said:


> I'm having this problem with the X-Files. Is there any update on having it fixed?


Purchase a device other than Tivo that supports Netflix streaming.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

aadam101 said:


> The Netflix app doesn't work if you don't pay for service. Therefore, the Netflix app is part of the Tivo service.


Are you sure about that?
I bought a used Tivo HD a while back. It had no subscription, but I was using it to stream from Netflix for a good month before I did subscribe it?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Joelf847 said:


> I'm having this problem with the X-Files. Is there any update on having it fixed?





shwru980r said:


> Purchase a device other than Tivo that supports Netflix streaming.


Granted, the Netflix App needs updated, but is it really that hard to select an episode via the computer. Or with the Premiere select the episode from the HDUI search interface?

"To see all of the episodes of a particular season: Exit the Netflix application on your TiVo. Then On a PC or Mac, locate the desired episode of the show you want on Netflix.com and play on your computer for at least 5 seconds. End playback by clicking Back to Browsing. Restart Netflix on your TiVo and the episode you picked will now be available on your TiVo along with all episodes of that season."


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> Are you sure about that?
> I bought a used Tivo HD a while back. It had no subscription, but I was using it to stream from Netflix for a good month before I did subscribe it?


I am very sure about that. You get the initial time frame where the Tivo will work without a subscription. I have no idea how long that period is anymore. 2 weeks? A month? Eventually it runs out and ALL networking features stop working. I don't even think you can enter the folder where the Netlifx app is found.


----------



## KewlK (Feb 9, 2012)

aadam101 said:


> I am very sure about that. You get the initial time frame where the Tivo will work without a subscription. I have no idea how long that period is anymore. 2 weeks? A month? Eventually it runs out and ALL networking features stop working. I don't even think you can enter the folder where the Netlifx app is found.


Odd. I purchased a pair of Tivo HDs from eBay approx three months ago. The original owners had let their subscriptions expire early last year.

I have yet to become a Tivo subscriber, yet the units stream Netflix just fine. These units have never been tampered with, are connected to the network 24/7, and running the latest software.

Even if my eventually lose the ability to stream Netflix, Tivo won't be getting a new subscriber out of me. I only wanted the units solely for the CableCARD tuners. ...Could care less about DVR functionality, I'm a perpetual channel surfer and have no interest in storing any content.

As has already been stated innumerable times, the Tivo Netflix app is essentially garbage regardless. Very slow, clunky, buggy, featureless and inconvenient. The YouTube app, although more interactive, stinks just as bad and is very archaic. I'm just not impressed.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

TiVoStephen said:


> Netflix has implemented a 100-episode "window" for TiVo and almost all other platforms. So when you play a particular episode, the window will be around that episode. Then if you move to a different episode, the window will update (although the window can take a while to update -- Netflix tells us the window is updated every few hours).


Thank you! Why Netflix can't explain it as succinctly as "window" is annoying. I noticed the change and thought they had arbitrarily just lopped off all shows after 100 episodes. It makes hopping around in a show more annoying, but at least I now now to just wait and go back to see episodes outside the window.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> Tivo makes a HUGE deal out of their web capabilities and use them to differentiate themselves from the competition.


Then I guess they didn't differentiate themselves too well - looks like it's time to switch to one of their competitors.

I hear Moxie has good solution...


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

DocNo said:


> Then I guess they didn't differentiate themselves too well - looks like it's time to switch to one of their competitors.
> 
> I hear Moxie has good solution...


By competition, I meant cable and satellite DVR's.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

DocNo said:


> Thank you! Why Netflix can't explain it as succinctly as "window" is annoying. I noticed the change and thought they had arbitrarily just lopped off all shows after 100 episodes. It makes hopping around in a show more annoying, but at least I now now to just wait and go back to see episodes outside the window.


It should be noted that that old post's assertion that the 100 episode window applies to "almost all other platforms" is and was patently false. I have 4 other embedded Netflix players and all of them allow me to access all available episodes of any television series.


----------



## raygundan (Oct 29, 2003)

Found this thread after trying to figure out why netflix was showing such a weird episode list for the X-Files. Something like an episode each from season one and two, then season three, and so on. Really bizarre. Figured it was a bug until I found this thread, and learned it was a workaround for the folder change netflix rolled out a year ago.

THEN I found out that this hacky workaround has been in place for *a year* without an actual fix in place. Seriously, tivo... the technology to store and display lists with more than 100 entries has been available for a couple of years now. I'm sure you can manage it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Probably no point in messing with it now. Since they will have a new Netflix App out sometime later this year.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Probably no point in messing with it now. Since they will have a new Netflix App out sometime later this year.


I feel fairly certain that that will be for the Premiere and the Premiere only.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> I feel fairly certain that that will be for the Premiere and the Premiere only.


Certainly. The S3 is a dead line. They only sell the S4 models now.


----------



## Reuse (Mar 27, 2012)

Speaking of limits, I can confirm that my S3 Tivo draws a line at the 100th episode (off Netflix) and also is capable of saving more than 25 episodes of a certain network TV show. Mind you, the recording options say there is a limit of 25 episodes (not of my choosing, but don't care anyhoo).


----------

